# firefox-3.6.12,1 is already installed which is NOT true



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

```
> pwd
/usr/ports/www/firefox

> sudo make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for www/firefox
pkg_info: package firefox-3.6.12,1 has no origin recorded
===>   firefox not installed, skipping

> sudo make install
echo "@unexec /usr/local/bin/update-desktop-database > /dev/null || true" >> /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/plist
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/firefox already installed
pkg_info: package firefox-3.6.12,1 has no origin recorded
===>   firefox-3.6.12,1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of www/firefox
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

> sudo pkg_info | grep firefox
pkg_info: show_file: can't open '+COMMENT' for reading
firefox-3.6.12,1    ???
> sudo pkg_delete -v firefox-3.6.12,1
pkg_delete: package 'firefox-3.6.12,1' doesn't have a prefix
pkg_delete: 1 package deletion(s) failed
```


----------



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

Solution:

```
> sudo make FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=1 install
...
===>   Registering installation for firefox-3.6.12,1
```

To make sure that everything was re-installed, I did again:

```
> sudo make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for www/firefox
===>   Deinstalling firefox-3.6.12,1
> sudo make install
===>   Registering installation for firefox-3.6.12,1
```


----------

